# Stupidest names you have used



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have seen some really freaky out of the ordinary names on this site recently but what names have you used in the past or are still using now that most people would laugh at or s****** about.

I'll start off with a non reptile we had called booger because he was green.

I'm afraid all the rest have been quite normal but i cannot wait to see what this thread drags up.

Marina


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a female breeder mouse named Youbitch. I also have a female named Virtual Restaurant.

I have a male Dumbo rat whose name is Stupid. His half-sister is "Mini-Nellie".


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a Tarantula called Pube 

This is because he is a Curly hair and when I got him he was tiny.....I can thank Fixx for the name


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL you have just reminded me of my fresh water shrimps i had two. One was called Fooker after the movie and Lil' bitch.

Marina


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my collared is called Bonehead. He was nameless and escaped and i shouted 'get here bonehead' and it stuck.

Pretty sure i've seen a youtube video of somebody's beardie called Arsehole.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

my african bullfrog is called crapbag, :?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> my collared is called Bonehead. He was nameless and escaped and i shouted 'get here bonehead' and it stuck.
> 
> Pretty sure i've seen a youtube video of somebody's beardie called Arsehole.


Thats how our whites ended up being called bronson. He was constantly escaping and ending up in places that were dangerous so we named him after Charles Bronson from "Deathwish"

Marina


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

My adult male tegu is called "Big Teg", harking back to the days when we used to look at him in the shop and call him "the Tegu". Obviously now he is much larger, hence the new nickname! We also have "Big Al", aka Altjira, again so-named because he is so big.

Not quite the same, but when I used to play Petz my animals had some stupid names - King Tut the Mutt, Uglydog, Uglycatta, StupidThing, Dumbmutt etc etc etc. One of them, Poohead, actually became one of my favourites and had his name abbreviated to "Pooh".


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I used to have goldfish, and among their names were;

Fellatio & Fangita 
Jasson & Jassminda


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

we got 3 giant millipedes named, millie, mollie and mandy


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I dont name my pets to be honest. only pets i've named were cats. 
I had a cat called Homer.
a cat called Minstrel
and a cat called Derby


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

One of our cats is called "Banana"


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

I had seamonkies and one of the was called "oiyouantisocialbuggergetyourassoverthissideofthetank!" i also had mork and mindy... Theres also

Oni, Aki, Aki2, Search, Destroy, Yang, Untitled [UT for short], Hi-Fi, Saville, Rio, java, Nikki, Nos, Nagi, Oki, Scribble,Scabby and Lychee the gerbils

Quill and Inq the rats

Sky, Gaia and Luna our 2 alaskan malamutes and a gsd/siberian husky mix

Freya, Midna and Lotus the ferrets

Tenchi, Ryoko, Tokimi and Mihoshi the leo geckos
Vash the tropical girdled lizard
Treiz, Un, Noin and 3 other stenos whos names I dont recall at the moment.
and Umpteen zillion fish whiach are all named except a small few but some of their names include Kagato, Ayanami, Trum, Troll, Elmo, Farore, Shiva and Jonathan.. theres more but I cant recall all of them right now


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You lot are wierd!

Marina


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I dont name most of my snakes but I do have one corn who seems to be called

"Och you little @*=+^?"@@"


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Our dog is called Taz, but since the Ford Fiesta adverts have been on featuring Stupid Dog Bot, he now gets called that.... poor dog!!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

My Royal is called Bob and my JCP is called Bindi


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I like old names - have had Dorothy nad Olive the WD's, Zappa the WD....

Got a new arrival who will be called Kalichiyaw aka Ichi


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

i have 2 male leos that are called arnie and silvester as they hate each other being male and always try to get into each others tubs for a scrap.named after the actors of course.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I also have a couple of leopard geckos who have nicknames - 

Nashira's nickname is Nashraptor because she'll go for fingers if she's hungry.
Chara's nickname is Eatbeast for the same reason.
Maybe's real name is Bellatrix - but it started as "maybe she'll live" and is now "Maybe this time she won't bite me." She's the Blazing Blizzard in my avatar.
Kurhah is Hatter - as in "mad as a"
Alya and Albali are my Nanners.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Here is a current list of my personal collection. i dont always name rescue animals so they arent included. but most of these have names.

1.0 lamprophis fulginosus
african house snake. 
Matthew

0.1 lamprophis fulginosus
african house snake.
Pork pie

1.0 Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis 
florida blue garter snake. 
Zim

0.1 Thamnophis sirtalis sirtalis 
florida blue garter snake. 
Gir

1.0 Chameleo calyptratus 
Yemen Chameleon. 
Old Greg

0.1 Python regius
Royal Python. 
Moo

0.1 Python regius
Royal Python.
Moolan

0.1 Python regius 
Royal Python. 
Mooshy Mooshy

1.0 Corallus enhydris cooki 
Cooks Tree Boa. 
Manowar

0.0.1 Ceratophrys Ornata 
Cranwells Horned Frog.
Moylesy

1.0 Boa constrictor constrictor
Suriname Red Tailed Boa. 
Desmond

0.1 Boa constrictor constrictor
Suriname Red Tailed Boa. 
Shirley

1.0 Heterodon nasicus nasicus
Western Hognose. 
Shoes

0.1 Heterodon nasicus nasicus
Western Hognose. 
Shoesanne

1.0 Philodryas baroni 
Argentinian Long Nosed Bush Snake. 
Rudy

0.1 Philodryas baroni 
Argentinian Long Nosed Bush Snake. 
The Hitcher

1.0 Lampropeltis alterna blairi
Blairs Grey Banded Kingsnake. 
Neon (100% het. Albino)

0.1 Lampropeltis alterna blairi
Blairs Grey Banded Kingsnake. 
Ultra (100% het. Albino)

1.0 Morelia bredli 
Bredls/Centralian Python. 
Bruno Mindhorn

0.1 Morelia bredli
Bredls/Centralian Python. 
Tony harrison

0.0.1 Morelia viridis
Green Tree Python.
Thoonk

3.3 Dendrobates auratus
Team green

1.0.4 Epipidobates tricolor
Team green lite

1.3 Mantella viridis
Team green beta


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

a horned frog called scab


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

My male cresite is called Baws ahem cause his is massive and the first thing i seen when i got him :icon_redface: And one of my females which arrived poorly is called Little Sicky


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

one of my bearded dragons is called Mr Beefy as he bigger than my others

then got the chameleons Zappa & Binkels

one of the leopards is called henry . . . its female :S


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

well i have a male rabit called fluffy - but he was named that when i re3scued him

i had a cocatiel that was called club when we rescued him

(probably best to say that most of my animals (apart from snakes) have been rescued by myself or family)

have a lot of mice with wiern names, they tend to recieve them when im moving them to be cleaned out and they bite me, most of them not being suitable to be posted here :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ziggy lol or kaspa


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

The carpets are arthur and molly

The slings are
george - fire leg
fred - red knee
mosag - the GBB
aragog - the chile rose

If you didn't get it before aragog should have given it away 

I have another snake coming called aurora which fits into the theme so she'll keep the name.


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

my OH got some mice for feeding to non-feeders a couple years back, 2 lived, we we called em Breakfast and Lunch. Both males, we got them some females and now they're great great great grandfathers...or were RIP. Grew bigger than any mice I've ever seen, double the size of their offspring.


----------

